# Fort Morgan Surf Fishing Questions\Help



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, 

I will be stay at the 3 mile marker near Fort Morgan the first two weeks in August. We are planning on doing a lot of Surf Fishing. I've spent time almost every summer at Fort Morgan and have spent a lot of hours fishing in the area. From the Docks at the old Fort Morgan Marina to early mornings at the point. I really enjoy the fishing in the area and I'm really looking forward to some good surf fishing with my son and father. 

Couple questions though. We've always used fairly light tackle and caught hardtails, ladyfish, specks...etc. This year I want to target some bigger stuff. Maybe some Blues, Reds, King...etc. You know...the good stuff. :toast Well what I need\want to know is what is the best way to catch bigger stuff off the beach? What do I need? 

I've been reading about Gulps and some of the other great information on this site and I think I have a pretty good idea, but would like a little more guidance for this particular area. 

ANY advice would be greatly appreciated. 

JDW34


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i fish in the bay right at fort morgan ,if you can get around to the far west end there are plenty of big bull reds

if you can cast out past the skip jacks and hard tails . use live croakers on a carolina rig. fish when tide is moving

but its best on out going.good luck.


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

I fished the point last time I was down and didn't have much luck. I used mostly artificials. I did notice when I was fishing the very tip of the point there were a few boats 10-20 yards past casting distance and there were hooking up a lot of Reds and Specks. I tried to make out what they were using for bait, but couldn't. I'm hoping to purchase a new rod and reel combo while I'm down there. I'm not looking for anything fancy, but would like to get something around 8-9 ft. Hopefully that will help me get past the hardtails. 

I did look at the tide charts for that time frame. I'll give your suggestion a try. Now I just need to find some croakers while I'm down there.


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

Walmart...... Surf Rod and reel combo (10-12') by Shakespere. Already has line on it as well. And will cost you under $50.00. You can cast far enough out to get to those Bulls with a 3 or 4 oz weight. I have been fishing there for 5 years with that set up. Then all you need is your 1 1/2" PVC pipe to drive in the sand to hold it.


----------

